# free weight bench (incline / decline) for someone 6'4



## Graham79 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm 6'4 and I'm looking to buy a half decent weights bench for home use that can accommodate my frame.
The ones I've seen in Decathlon are simply too small, my head is above the top of the back rest.

Can spend upto £150 but less is better.

If anyone can recommend a decent, adjustable bench suitable for tall(er) people I would be very grateful?

thank you

Graham


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

try ebay, you will see proper 2nd's on there. Don't go with this shitty argos types, they are for 10kg bars and max with of 40kg.

You can get commercial Olympic style bench press second hand for cheap. If you are training alone its a lot more comforting to be able to slam the bar back and not try fiddle around on shitty stands


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

i use this its sturdy and holds me well im 6ft4 and 20 stone.

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/gym-equipment/weight-benches/mirafit-semi-commercial-adjustable-fid-weight-bench-1056.html


----------

